

“It’s Complicated” with Paul Graham - ElissaShevinsky
https://medium.com/glimpse-labs/5c6d2ff4ef0d

======
phantomb
"The tech community has made a mistake in rushing to judge one of its most
influential members based on an article behind a $399 paywall."

Did the tech community do that? I thought it was that one other community. You
know, the one that starts with an 's' and ends with "ocial justice warriors".

------
hindsightbias
Nice commentary.

